# Looking for a class called Master of minor magics.



## Lastoutkast (Nov 5, 2016)

Google has failed me


----------



## Morrus (Nov 5, 2016)

There's a 3E prestige class called Master of Minor Magics in Arcane Strife. It's on Paizo.com:

http://paizo.com/products/btpy8ery?Arcane-Strife-A-Tome-of-Arcane-Magics

I don't know if that's the one you mean?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 24, 2016)

Was that any help, [MENTION=6699239]Lastoutkast[/MENTION]?


----------



## Lastoutkast (Nov 24, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Was that any help, [MENTION=6699239]Lastoutkast[/MENTION]?



It was thank you 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------

